# [Request] ICS Signal Bars for Eclipse 2.1



## a32guy (Dec 16, 2011)

Any way this can happen? Or perhaps a different set of signal bars? I find the Eclipse signal bars... kinda ugly.









Thanks in advance all!


----------



## !M4G3 (Nov 22, 2011)

Have you tried UOT kitchen? I dont think they have the icons your looking for,but they have quite a few


----------



## acronym (Oct 12, 2011)

Pm sent to author of op.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

a32guy said:


> Any way this can happen? Or perhaps a different set of signal bars? I find the Eclipse signal bars... kinda ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eclipserom.com you can make your request there


----------



## acronym (Oct 12, 2011)

Now how can I get that 4G symbol to sit on top of the signal bars? 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## acronym (Oct 12, 2011)

Screenshot would have helped.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## acronym (Oct 12, 2011)

Just flashed. That's on .893 but supposedly it'll work on .901 too.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## acronym (Oct 12, 2011)

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## DroidmanDan (Jan 8, 2012)

acronym said:


> Screenshot would have helped.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I really like what you did. I like the status bar and toggles a lot. How did you get it that way? The 4G is pretty far to the left..lol!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## St3rdroids (Jul 1, 2011)




----------

